# Kann man diese Formel in S7 programmieren?



## Jan (7 September 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ich habe eine Formel, die mir jemand netterweise schonmal umgestellt hat.
Ich weiß nur nicht, wie ich diese Formel in S7 eingeben kann.
Mal, Geteilt und einfache Wurzel kann ich. Ich weiß nur nicht wie ich das bei dieser Formel machen soll.

Wäre toll wenn mir da jemand kurzfristig helfen könnte.
Das Vereinfachen der Formel würde mir auch schon reichen, so dass ich sie einfach in S7 eingeben kann.

Gruß Jan


----------



## marlob (7 September 2009)

Wie erfolgt die Potenz-, Exponential-, Wurzel-, Polynom-, Logarithmus- und Linearwertberechnung sowie die Wandlung der Winkelfunktionen in Gradmaß?


----------



## marlob (7 September 2009)

Steht dir SCL zur Vefügung? Dort kann man Berechungen einfacher eingeben


----------



## Jan (7 September 2009)

Jetz gehts los.
Was ist SCL? Habe bisher nur den Begriff gehört.
Wo kann ich sehen, ob ich es habe?

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Aber aus der Siemenshilfe werde ich nicht ganz schlau, ich weiß nicht welchen beistein ich nehmen muss und wie ich ihn beschalten muss.


----------



## Jan (7 September 2009)

Wenn man aus dieser 3 Wurzel 2 eine Konstante oder eine einfache Formel (+-*/...) machen könnte, wäre es ja kein problem die formel einfach in FUP zu schreiben.


----------



## marlob (7 September 2009)

Wenn du kein SCL hast, dann solltest du es in AWL programmieren

```
L 3
L "Q"
* R
T "Zaehler"
L 2
L "μ"
*R
L "b"
*R
T "Nenner_1"
```
usw.
So kannst du den Teil unter der Wurzel ausrechnen. Quadrat sollte kein Problem sein. Einfach das Ergebnis mit sich selber Mal nehmen ;-) Und für die Wurzel die FC2 aus der mathlib nehmen


----------



## Jan (7 September 2009)

OK, das 3 mal Q und den teil unter dem Bruchstrich, kann ich auch in FUP (mag ich lieber).
Aber was schreibe ich bei FC 2 an x und was schreibe ich an b?


----------



## marlob (7 September 2009)

x ist der Teil unter der Wurzel. b die Wurzel, also 2 für Quadratwurzel und 3 für Kubikwurzel. Y ist das Ergebnis


----------



## marlob (7 September 2009)

Jan schrieb:


> ...
> kann ich auch in FUP (mag ich lieber).
> ...


Machs bitte in AWL (oder SCL, wenn du es hast) 
Berechnungen in FUP sind ekelig. Das wird schnell unübersichtlich und du brauchst ständig Zwischenmerker


----------



## Jan (7 September 2009)

Ich habe aber eine 3 vor der Wurzel UND eine 2 hinter der Wurzel, was schreibe ich davon an die FC2 und wohin schreibe ich die andere Zahl (siehe Bild).


----------



## Jan (7 September 2009)

Da hast du vollkommen recht, ab einem gewissen Umfang wirds unübersichtlich (wie hier), "Merker" sind kein Problem. Ich schreibe es in einem FB.


----------



## marlob (7 September 2009)

Gucke dir mal die Wurzelgesetze an. Du kannst die 2 auch in die Wurzel ziehen. Also den Teil unter der Wurzel quadrieren und dann die 3. Wurzel (b=3) mit dem FC2 ziehen


----------



## Jan (7 September 2009)

Danke. Ich glaube ich habe es verstanden. Ich werde es morgen früh gleich mal ausprobieren. Die Wurzelgesetze werde ich mir mal bei Gelegenheit ansehen. 
Ich hätte doch wohl noch studieren sollen.


----------



## marlob (7 September 2009)

Jan schrieb:


> Danke. Ich glaube ich habe es verstanden. Ich werde es morgen früh gleich mal ausprobieren. Die Wurzelgesetze werde ich mir mal bei Gelegenheit ansehen.
> Ich hätte doch wohl noch studieren sollen.


Da braucht man eigentlich nicht für studieren ;-)
Bilder aus Wikipedia


----------



## Jan (7 September 2009)

Danke, das sind Grundregeln, die man erstmal wissen muss. Wenn man keinen Plan hat, wie man so eine Formel angehen muss, ist das schon recht schwierig. 
Und wider etwas dazugelernt.


----------



## Jan (9 September 2009)

Mein Feedback kommt etwas später.

Ich muss die Anlage in Betrieb nehmen, bevor ich das Programm fertig schreiben "darf".


----------



## Jan (29 Oktober 2009)

Hallo marlob,

habe gestern die Schieber in Betrieb genommen.

Die gute Nachricht ist, dass die Berechnung anscheinend genauer ist, als vom Kunden gewünscht.

Die schlechte Nachricht ist, dass eine Sonde (schon seit längerem) defekt ist und ich die Schieber nicht in Automatik fahren lassen kann (wenn Messwert = Müll => Berechnung = Müll => Funktion = Müll).

Ich hätte zu gerne gewusst, ob tatsächlich die Menge fließt, die vorgegeben wird. 

So wie es aussieht, werde ich es wohl nie erfahren.

Gruß Jan


----------



## AlterEgo (23 November 2009)

hallo, 
erklärt mir mal bitte was diese formel für einen sinn und zweck in einem programm hat..
wusste gar nicht, dass man solche formeln in ner sps programmieren und brauchen kann..

ps wie man merkt bin ich absoluter sps-anfänger


----------



## Jan (24 November 2009)

AlterEgo schrieb:


> hallo,
> erklärt mir mal bitte was diese formel für einen sinn und zweck in einem programm hat..
> wusste gar nicht, dass man solche formeln in ner sps programmieren und brauchen kann..
> 
> ps wie man merkt bin ich absoluter sps-anfänger


 
Hallo ego,

In einen Schacht wird ständig Wasser gepumpt. Dieses Wasser fließt (fällt) über einen Schieber in einen anderen Schacht. 
Es wird eine Menge m³/h vorgegeben die fließen soll.
Durch den Füllstand im Schacht und der Position des Schiebers, wird die Überfallhöhe berechnet, aus der sich zusammen mit der Schieberform und der Schieberbreite die Durchflussmenge ergibt. (Berechnung nach Polenie).
So kann durch ändern der Schieberposition die Durchflussmenge gesteuert werden. Dies läßt sich nicht anders lösen, da keine Durchflussmessung vorhanden ist.

Ich habe hier nur den kleinen wesendlichen Teil, der für die Formel wichtig ist, beschrieben. 
Insgesamt ist die gesamte Steuerung wesentlich komplexer.

Ich musste auch an einer anderen Stelle der Anlage durch den Füllstand in einer Rinne, den Durchfluss und die Durchflussmenge berechnen. (Berechnung nach Manning-Strickler).

Berechnen kann man so ziehmlich alles.
Ich hoffe es ist Verständlich, was der Sinn und Zweck ist.

Ich war kein absoluter Anfänger, habe aber auch so wie du jetzt, vor dieser Formel gesessen und nur Bahnhof verstanden. 
Aber wenn man sich intensiv damit beschäftigt und ggf. den einen oder anderen Denkanstoß bekommt, dann ist es schon fast einfach.
Das schwierigste war das Umstellen der Formel. Das Programmieren ist dann ganz easy.


----------



## Jan (24 November 2009)

Ach ja.

Ich habe letzte Woche die Schiebersteuerung komplett in Automatik in Betrieb genommen. Funktioniert prächtig. Mal davon abgesehen, dass die Formel für Wasser ist und es sich um Schlamm handelt. Daher muss nachgeregelt werden. Aber wenigstens funktioniert die Steuerung nach 5 Jahren endlich mal (hat ursprünglich eine andere Firma gemacht).

Geforderte Genauigkeit vom Kunden: +- 20m³/h.
Tatsächliche Genauigkeit: +- 3m³/h.


----------

